# keeping cake donut batter



## sandy dee (Jun 1, 2013)

Can anyone help please . i am opening my own cafe and im going to sell cake donuts to go with coffee . I have worked as a donut cook for 14 months but made as we needed the batter , now im looking at making the batter and storing it for use during the day when needed for hot donuts how can I store it to keep it fresh ?  Sandy


----------



## olmoelisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Mix the wet ingredients and put in a tupperware, mix the dry ingredients and put in an other one and store in the fridge. It works.

Calculate in advance how much of the dry part and the wet part to combine and do it at the last moment. It's easy and fast.

Anyway, I think that if you prepare the batter in the morning and use it before night, you can just put the batter in a covered tupperware in the fridge and it will remain fresh all the day.


----------

